# CHANCHAMAYO: Seducción con Aroma de Café



## Chanchamayo

CHANCHAMAYO


Bueno chicos este thread está hecho para que conoscan más de Chanchamayo es donde yo nací y viví. 
Espero que les guste.



Comenzaré con 
Iglesia de Nuestra Señora De Las Mercedes. Centro



















De espalda.








Esta última foto es de las nuevas, en las primeras fotos ven que a lado de la iglesia no hay nada, pero ahora se hizo EL CENTRO CÍVICO DE CHANCHAMAYO, que rodea la mitad de la iglesia osea lado lateral izquierdo y la parte de atrás formando una L.


----------



## Inkandrew9

La iglesia principal me gusta, ya con esta son 3 iglesias neogòticas en la selva que estàn muy bonitas. Salu2 ... ahhh y una ayuda con las fotos grandes.


----------



## Chanchamayo

Panorámicas, Chanchamayinas. kay:














































Díganme si esta foto no es LINDA... 

















Estas últimas fotos son de la Parte de San Ramón. La última se ve el aeródromo. Y a lado está el estadio de San Ramón.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Muy pintoresco y los paisajes alucinantes.

Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Buenas panoràmicas, bonitos pasiajes del pueblo.


----------



## capullana

Lindos paisajes, gracias!!


----------



## Oscar10

*Encantadora ciudad, me gusta lo bien planificada que se ve, la ultima foto me encantó.*


----------



## Chanchamayo

Inkandrew9 said:


> Buenas panoràmicas, bonitos pasiajes del pueblo.


Te conosco de SSL? te me haces conocido. 


Oscar10 said:


> *Encantadora ciudad, me gusta lo bien planificada que se ve, la ultima foto me encantó.*


Chanchamayo no cuenta con el apoyo suficiente del gobierno regional. Ya que esa institución, solo da apoyo para las provincias de la sierra. Ya que la capital de Junín donde queda ubicada Chanchamayo. Es Huancayo, ellos no se sienten identificados ni con Chanchamayo ni Satipo y nos han dejado de lado. Por eso la diferencia entre las ciudades de la sierra juninense con los de la selva juninense... 
Aparte de no mezclarnos con los del narcotráfico. Y no permitirles entrada a nuestra provincia. Tampoco hemos descuidado la ciudad. Chanchamayo ah mejorado. Pero a paso lento. Aunque últimamente. El turismo interno(que es lo que más recibimos) ah aumentado, antes solo veías turistas en Chanchamayo solo los feriados largos o vacaciones, ahora los ves todos los fines de semana. 

Luego pongo más fotos. Hay mucho más por mostrar.


----------



## Chanchamayo

Cataratas. Chanchamayinas.

Catarata Velo de Novia.









Catarata de Bayoz.










Catarata Gallito de las Rocas.








Catarata ???? 








Catarata Tunkimayo








Catarata Cenicienta(que nombre tan creativo)


















Catarata del Tirol.









Catarata Morla en el Setor de La Florida(Perené,mi distrito )









Por favor si alguien puede, pasen a la otra página así no se recarga esta.


----------



## julioacuesta

ay Chanchamayooooooooooooooo, tierra de mis "trampas".... xD, mera coincidencia la de ellas. 

Bonita zona, y experiencias en la naturaleza...


----------



## Slash_

I Love Chanchamayo 
Cuando iba a Tarma, me daba un salto y visitaba Chanchamayo, La Merced y Oxapampa *_*


----------



## loganmsc

Chanchamayo said:


> Te conosco de SSL? te me haces conocido.
> 
> 
> Chanchamayo no cuenta con el apoyo suficiente del gobierno regional. Ya que esa institución, solo da apoyo para las provincias de la sierra. Ya que la capital de Junín donde queda ubicada Chanchamayo. Es Huancayo, ellos no se sienten identificados ni con Chanchamayo ni Satipo y nos han dejado de lado. Por eso la diferencia entre las ciudades de la sierra juninense con los de la selva juninense...
> Aparte de no mezclarnos con los del narcotráfico. Y no permitirles entrada a nuestra provincia. Tampoco hemos descuidado la ciudad. Chanchamayo ah mejorado. Pero a paso lento. Aunque últimamente. El turismo interno(que es lo que más recibimos) ah aumentado, antes solo veías turistas en Chanchamayo solo los feriados largos o vacaciones, ahora los ves todos los fines de semana.
> 
> Luego pongo más fotos. Hay mucho más por mostrar.


No te preocupes chanchamayo,si bien es cierto que los gobiernos de la region junin son un desastre que no han hecho nada por la region recuerda que los profesionales y sobre todo en el aspecto de salud y educacion son casi todos provenientes de Huancayo.
Felicitaciones por tan linda tierra,conosco bien toda la selva central y me gustaria que desarrollen mas(un paso importante es la creacion de su universidad propia)


----------



## Inkandrew9

Chanchamayo said:


> Te conosco de SSL? ...


Vàlgame Dios, no soy parte de ese "foro" donde los prejuicios estàn a flor de piel y todos se tiran barro, no gracias. 

Lindas las cataratas de Chanchama_SHO_


----------



## dlHC84

Chachamayo me encanta y cruzar los ríos con esas "jaulas" es toda una experiencia.


----------



## cesium

Excelente fotos realmente muy buenas La Merced y San Ramón me encantan.

saludos


----------



## franci.sc.o

lo unico que conozco de chanchamyo es su cafe. lastima que conozco poco del peru porque he ido infinidades de veces a la zona del alto mayo! ahora me arrepiento de no conocer huancayo, arequipa y otras cuidades no tan lejanas de lima!


----------



## dkclericxx12

AHHH MY BUENAS FOTOS,LAS CATARATAS ESTAN PAJAS, EL PROBLEMA ES QUE SIEMPRE QUE IBA A UNA ME ENCONTRABA UNA ARAÑASA:lol::lol:.


----------



## darioperu

Se ve muy interesante chanchamayo!

saludos


----------



## rasogu

Una de las mejores ciudades de la selva en nivel de vida, me encanta la ciudad.


----------



## cesium

Siempre he tenido esta duda, no existe ninguna ciudad que se llame Chanchamayo las ciudades son La Merced y San Ramón que quedan en el Valle del Rio Chanchamayo y en la Provincia del mismo nombre lo que siempre me confundiió es que los lugareños y la gente que visita las ciudades se refieren siempre a Chanchamayo como si las ciudades se llamaran así

saludos


----------



## Chanchamayo

cesium said:


> Pero porsupuesto, Tarma es incluso más grande que La Merced.
> 
> saludos


Pichanaki es màs grande que La Merced.... el comercio en Pichanaki tiene màs movimiento. Porque es màs grande. La Merced tiene movimiento pero urbanamente es pequeña, pero es la màs importante por estar al centro.


----------



## cesium

Chanchamayo said:


> Pichanaki es màs grande que La Merced.... el comercio en Pichanaki tiene màs movimiento. Porque es màs grande. La Merced tiene movimiento pero urbanamente es pequeña, pero es la màs importante por estar al centro.


Pero las pregunta era si Tarma era la más grande no? 

saludos


----------



## Chanchamayo

cesium said:


> Pero las pregunta era si Tarma era la más grande no?
> 
> saludos


Èl no hizo una pregunta... EL CONFIRMÒ... asì que yo no le respondì. Simplemente le estoy dando otro dato como conocedor de mi provincia.
Y tu mala onda te la puedes llevar a otros threads, donde no aportan nada. 
Yo hice este thread para hacer conocer mi provincia. Y los interesados bienvenidos. Pero mala ondas no... Que no te caiga yo como foristas, no tiene nada que ver. Y veo que me eh ganado la antipatìa de muchos foristas y a mì me da igual. No estoy en este foro para hacer amigos. Y veo que mucha gente en este FORO no sabe leer. 
Yo cumplìrè mi rol como forista, de informar y aportar con fotos.


----------



## hugo31

algun dia tengo que conocer chanchamayo :cheers:


----------



## cesium

Chanchamayo said:


> Èl no hizo una pregunta... EL CONFIRMÒ... asì que yo no le respondì. Simplemente le estoy dando otro dato como conocedor de mi provincia.
> Y tu mala onda te la puedes llevar a otros threads, donde no aportan nada.
> Yo hice este thread para hacer conocer mi provincia. Y los interesados bienvenidos. Pero mala ondas no... Que no te caiga yo como foristas, no tiene nada que ver. *Y veo que me eh ganado la antipatìa de muchos foristas y a mì me da igual. No estoy en este foro para hacer amigos. Y veo que mucha gente en este FORO no sabe leer.*
> Yo cumplìrè mi rol como forista, de informar y aportar con fotos.


Nadie está poniendo mala onda en tu thread simplemente estaba haciendo una aclaración en la pregunta ya que no se entendía (deberías mejorar tu comprensión de lectura) si te has dado cuenta que te has ganado la antipatía de mucha gente que participa en el foro entonces deberías mejorar tu actitud y si no te interesa hacer amigos como tu mismo dices entonces deberías formar tu foro de a uno y no creas que estas cumpliendo un rol informativo ya que ni siquiera sabías el nombre de la capital de la provincia donde dices vivir.

saludos


----------



## dlHC84

Tengo una pregunta......
En El Comercio hay un video que remite a América Noticias/TV4 en donde dice que el nuevo alcalde de Chanchamayo es coreano.
Nuestra legislación reconoce la compatibilidad de la nacionalidad peruana con cualquier otra, pregunto, Tv4 haciendo gala de su amarillismo omite que el nuevo alcalde adquirió la nacionalidad peruana (peruano de origen coreano) o efectivamente es un extranjero. (?)


----------



## peruanito

dlHC84 said:


> Tengo una pregunta......
> En El Comercio hay un video que remite a América Noticias/TV4 en donde dice que el nuevo alcalde de Chanchamayo es coreano.
> Nuestra legislación reconoce la compatibilidad de la nacionalidad peruana con cualquier otra, pregunto, Tv4 haciendo gala de su amarillismo omite que el nuevo alcalde adquirió la nacionalidad peruana (peruano de origen coreano) o efectivamente es un extranjero. (?)


Tuve la oportunidad de conocerlo cuando estaba por perene, recuerdo que se digno a invitarnos a todos los presentes una bolsita de canchita en la primera fecha de la Copa Perú.

Supongo que se nacionalizo


----------



## rasogu

dlHC84 said:


> Tengo una pregunta......
> En El Comercio hay un video que remite a América Noticias/TV4 en donde dice que el nuevo alcalde de Chanchamayo es coreano.
> Nuestra legislación reconoce la compatibilidad de la nacionalidad peruana con cualquier otra, pregunto, Tv4 haciendo gala de su amarillismo omite que el nuevo alcalde adquirió la nacionalidad peruana (peruano de origen coreano) o efectivamente es un extranjero. (?)


Tengo entendido que para el cargo de alcalde no es necesario la nacionalidad peruana, solo que el candidato pueda probar que ha vivido buena parte de su vida en la localidad


----------



## dlHC84

La pregunta era: "ESE señor tiene pasaporte peruano?!!!!!

A)Sí
B)No
C)No sé, no me interesa. 

PD. Sólo se exige dos años de residencia legal y continuo previa a la elección.


----------



## Chanchamayo

hugo31 said:


> algun dia tengo que conocer chanchamayo :cheers:


Estàs cordialmente invitado, es para todos los gustos. 


cesium said:


> Nadie está poniendo mala onda en tu thread simplemente estaba haciendo una aclaración en la pregunta ya que no se entendía (deberías mejorar tu comprensión de lectura) si te has dado cuenta que te has ganado la antipatía de mucha gente que participa en el foro entonces deberías mejorar tu actitud y si no te interesa hacer amigos como tu mismo dices entonces deberías formar tu foro de a uno y no creas que estas cumpliendo un rol informativo ya que ni siquiera sabías el nombre de la capital de la provincia donde dices vivir.
> saludos


Para tì cual es la capital de la provincia?DIME... si dices saber màs que yo.
La capital de la provincia es el distrito de Chanchamayo y la capital del distrito de Chanchamayo es La Merced. Asì como la capital del distrito de Perenè es Villa Perenè. 
Yo no vine a hacer amigos. Y no por eso no podrè entrar a este foro. Que es abierto para todo el mundo, si me ganè la antipatìa de muchos es problema de ellos. Y a ver si aprendes a LEER... algo me dice que eres FRANCOCUTE... no te hagas al santo. 




dlHC84 said:


> Tengo una pregunta......
> En El Comercio hay un video que remite a América Noticias/TV4 en donde dice que el nuevo alcalde de Chanchamayo es coreano.
> Nuestra legislación reconoce la compatibilidad de la nacionalidad peruana con cualquier otra, pregunto, Tv4 haciendo gala de su amarillismo omite que el nuevo alcalde adquirió la nacionalidad peruana (peruano de origen coreano) o efectivamente es un extranjero. (?)


Por lo que yo sè. No se nacionalizò. Siempre fue coreano. Por lo tanto no habrà votado. 


dlHC84 said:


> La pregunta era: "ESE señor tiene pasaporte peruano?!!!!!
> 
> A)Sí
> B)No
> C)No sé, no me interesa.
> 
> PD. Sólo se exige dos años de residencia legal y continuo previa a la elección.


No sè muy bien, me informarè para mañana, aunque aquì nadie hablo de que se haya nacionalizado, Amèrica Tv, malinformò, comenzando por la ubicaciòn puso PICHANAKI, Pichanaki es un distrito de Chanchamayo


----------



## Chanchamayo

Màs fotos... 
Desde una esquina del Parque Principal de La Merced









Parque Principal de Pichanaki(sector màs oriental de Chanchamayo)









Panoràmica del Parque Principal de La Merced









Panoràmica de San Ramòn Centro y el Milagro(distrito de San Ramòn)











Luego pongo màs... disfruten. :cheers:


----------



## Oscar10

*^^ Wow que bellas fotos, en especial la última.*


----------



## Chanchamayo

^^^ Chanchamayo es màgica.... hay muchas cosas por conocer... PORQUE EN CHANCHAMAYO NADA ES LO QUE CREES.


----------



## Chanchamayo

Bueno pondrè màs fotos.
CENTRO CÌVICO DE CHANCHAMAYO primera parte.









































Foto del Tropical Hotel. Dice que es de TRES ESTRELLAS... 
Tiene todo por dentro me contaron. Ya habìa mostrado este edificio antes. Pero ahora està totalmente terminado. 
A mì no me gusta. Pero bueno. A ver que dicen ustedes.


----------



## peruanito

por fin inaguraron el centro civico, y ese ultimo edificio cuantos pisos tiene?


----------



## Chanchamayo

Creo que 7 u 8. No estoy totalmente seguro. ^^


----------



## DcB '08

Wow, realmente muy sorprendido por el cambio de La Merced en los dos años que no vi nada de la ciudad.
Tengo una pregunta, que me aqueja desde niño nuts Pichanaki tiene mayor poblacion que La Merced?
Muy bueno el diseño del Centro Civico. Que va a haber ahi? 
Espero que respondas, y, gracias por las fotos.
Off: Mr.Sotomayor, sabias que en SSL estan las fotos de Cesar, las tuyas, las mias y de algunos otros foristas huancainos mas...sin credito claro.


----------



## antigriego

DcB '08 said:


> Wow, realmente muy sorprendido por el cambio de La Merced en los dos años que no vi nada de la ciudad.
> Tengo una pregunta, que me aqueja desde niño nuts Pichanaki tiene mayor poblacion que La Merced?
> Muy bueno el diseño del Centro Civico. Que va a haber ahi?
> Espero que respondas, y, gracias por las fotos.
> Off: Mr.Sotomayor, sabias que en SSL estan las fotos de Cesar, las tuyas, las mias y de algunos otros foristas huancainos mas...sin credito claro.


De Cesar si aparecen por que en algunas les puso su sello.


----------



## Pablo Salazar M.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1328083

ayudanos a elegir el nuevo Banner para SSC de Bolivia :lol:


----------



## rasogu

DcB '08 said:


> Wow, realmente muy sorprendido por el cambio de La Merced en los dos años que no vi nada de la ciudad.
> Tengo una pregunta, que me aqueja desde niño nuts Pichanaki tiene mayor poblacion que La Merced?
> Muy bueno el diseño del Centro Civico. Que va a haber ahi?
> Espero que respondas, y, gracias por las fotos.
> Off: Mr.Sotomayor, sabias que en SSL estan las fotos de Cesar, las tuyas, las mias y de algunos otros foristas huancainos mas...sin credito claro.


Ese foro piratea todas las fotos de SSC, no solo nuestras. Le pone creditos a SSC nada mas, en fin no me hago paltas si es que no se las apropian como de ellos. Ademas a las mas cheveres les pongo sello de agua


----------



## Chanchamayo

Hotel El Rey.  ^^


----------



## antigriego

Chanchamayo said:


> Hotel El Rey.  ^^


Hotel La Reyna, sera ...:lol:


----------



## Chanchamayo

antigriego said:


> Hotel La Reyna, sera ...:lol:


Reyna es otro. Està en el mismo grupo donde estaba ese del Rey. Es uno con lunas... ahora te lo pongo mejor.

Aquì una del Puente Herrerìa, me gustò mucho esta imagen.


----------



## antigriego

A mi tambien me gusta por la curva y por la panoramica...


----------



## Chanchamayo

Este de aquì es el Hotel Reyna.









Son los mismos dueños igual. Los Chong.


----------



## antigriego

Gracias, lo hubieran hecho al contrario azul rosado, gracias.


----------



## Chanchamayo

Pero ya le pintaron de otro color. Luego pondrè màs fotos. Esa foto que puse del Rey la saquè de internet. Pero hace poco le tomè fotos a ese lugar donde està y està de otro color.
Ah y aquì una foto del Puente Noruega desde el cielo.


----------



## Chanchamayo

editado.


----------



## Chanchamayo

Puente Reiter








Puente Yurinaki


----------



## *ClauDia*

Chanchamayo said:


> Este de aquì es el Hotel Reyna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Son los mismos dueños igual. Los Chong.


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOh Dios!

....


----------



## peruanito

Magnificas fotos, siempre me gustaron los grandes puentes de esta región incluyendo el puente yanango, que por decidia de las autoridades se hecho a perder una gran obra vial.


----------



## Chanchamayo

peruanito said:


> Magnificas fotos, siempre me gustaron los grandes puentes de esta región incluyendo el puente yanango, que por decidia de las autoridades se hecho a perder una gran obra vial.


El puente Yanango està en refacciòn, despuès del accidente que lo derrumbò. 
Las obras andan muuuuuuuuuuuuy lentas. Demasiado lentas dirìa yo. 
Pero hicieron un puente alternativo, que no se compara en NADA con YANANGO.


----------



## tacall

Me gusto la ciudad.. como para un fin de semana de perdición =)


----------



## Chanchamayo

Seguro que sì. Un fin de semana solo te alcanzarìa para ir a tonear.... pero para màs nada. Conocer el centro de la Merced y alguna otra cosita. Pero nada màs. Muy poco.


----------



## antigriego

Se necesitaria 1 semana para conocer toda La Merced, incluyendo distritos y provincias cercanas.


----------



## Chanchamayo

La Merced la conoces en un dìa. Pero dentro del distrito de Chanchamayo(que incluye a la Merced) hay màs por conocer, luego conocer el distrito de Perenè y PIchanaki, te tomarà mucho màs tiempo. No llegarìas a conocer todo nunca. Ni yo la conosco. 
Pero lo principal podrìas conocer en un finde. Llegas el viernes. Vas a las cataratas Bayoz y Velo de Novio, osea te vas despuès de desayunar. Luego se quedaràn allà como hasta las 5 de la tarde màs o menos. Se cambian y todo, para luego ir a Cenar. Ok. Luego Sàbado, salen despuès de desayunar en La Merced(les recomiendo hospedarse en La Merced, ya que es cèntrico y se les harà màs fàcil ir a cualquier lugar. Para acortar distancia. Sàbado se van a Pichanaki playa, van a comer a pasear en bote, a nadar en el rìo que tiene mucha arena(por eso de PLAYA). Se regresan a La Merced, se alistan para ir a cenar. Les recomiendo, comer pizza en (Cafè y Pizzeria Valentinti) pizzas totalmente italianas, deliciosa, tambièn tienen el Chifa de calidad A-1. El Chifa Real. Y tambièn el Chifa Felipe Siu, que acaba de inaugurar sus nuevas instalaciones. Quieren carne, pueden comer en el Rincòn Gaucho(Frente al Parque integraciòn en La Merced) o el Parral(San Ramòn Centro, cerca a la plaza principal). Despuès de comer asì bien noche. Se van al Kametza Cafè Rock. La Mejor Disco de toda la regiòn Junìn. La pasaràn mostro. 
Al dìa siguiente domingo. No sè a que hora se despierten, pero se irìan a la catarata del Tirol(en el distrito de San Ramòn). O pueden ir a refrescarse a una de las tantas piscinas que hay. Tienen al Tinkuy(funciona como hospeda y resturante), Casa Blanca(es hotel y restaurante, tambièn se realizan eventos de mùsica y una de las mejores fiestas de Año Nuevo de Chanchaamayo), Selva Alegre(tambièn tiene restaurante y puedes hacer camping). Luego van al Centro de La Merced a comer comida tìpica o sino en una de esas piscinas, van a comprar recuerditos. Si les queda tiempo pueden visitar el Zoologico Gallito de las Rocas o el Mariposario(cualquiera en el distrito de Chanchamayo) a 5 minutos de La Merced, en el sector de San Carlos.

Pero digo que eso es poquìsimo lo que conocerìan. Les faltarìa la Reserva de Pampa Hermosa, las màs de 30 cataratas que hay en todo Chanchamayo. Hacer Trekking en las montañas. Hacer canotaje, rapell, canopy(yo hice  en la comunidad nativa Pampa Michi). Y ufff... mucho màs.


----------



## Chanchamayo

Más fotos de Chanchamayo urbana.
*Chyo in my mind.*










Aquì esa parte de la pista se ve muy dañada. Pero te digo que no es comùn ver las calles en ese estado. 








Aquì una de la misma calle pero un poco màs arriba.








La misma calle pero de bajada.








Una pizzerìa, anque no solo venden pizzas, sino todo tipo de comida italiana. El dueño es un italiano, que se casò con una chanchamaina. El tipo està buenìsimo  Es nuevo tambièn este restaurante.


----------



## rasogu

Al igual que en la sierra, mucho cemento y pocos areas verdes en las calles, porque teniendo mucho potencial para ser superverdes las calles


----------



## papiriqui

la merced, tiene q ser la ciudad "base' para hacer todos los recorridos y tours en la zona, me parece q es la mas grande y con mas servicios.
la ultima vez, me fui en carro propio a recorrer la region, y decidi pernoctar en Oxapampa. y la verdad cometi un error, la ciudad parecia haber sido bombardeada o estar en guerra...y en la noche q hacias? restaurantes dispersos y cabinas serian tu salvacion.es todo., aunq los paisajes si eran hermosos.
pero cuando regrese y pase por la Merced, se veia mas bacan ,mas "ciudad" y con atractivos relativamente cerca,fui al mirador, a la casacada del tirol y me lamente no pernoctar ahi, me gusto por la ciudad tenia como 2 niveles en si misma,
uno al nivel del rio-y carretera q va tarma..y otro nivel mas alto en la plaza de armas.
es un viaje q vale la pena , a solo 8 horitas de lima, y has espacio en tu maletera para traer harta fruta barata y fresca de la zona. tengo unas fotos q me gustaria compartir

cuando vuelva la peru, me gustaria ir aqui..pero no se si lo mas recomendable es alquilar carro o ir en bus,pues tambien iria en compañia.


----------



## Chanchamayo

rasogu said:


> Al igual que en la sierra, mucho cemento y pocos areas verdes en las calles, porque teniendo mucho potencial para ser superverdes las calles


Chanchamayo como bien mostrè, tiene muchos parques... y si ves bien. Chanchamayo està en un VALLE MUY ANGOSTO... no puedes hacer GRANDES VEREDAS... no es todo plano . Asì que eso de SUPERVEREDAS NO FUNCIONA EN CHANCHAMAYO... puede que en algunos lugares sì. Eh mostrado muchas fotos... y creo que has juzgado solo los lugares con pocos àrboles en las calles... y por la razòn que ya te expliquè no pueden hacer SUPERVEREDAS Y CON ÀRBOLES TODAVÌA.... entonces los carros por donde pasarìan? no habrìa pistas?
Como aquì abajo comenta PAPIRIQUI, en la misma La Merced, hay como dos niveles, en Villa Perenè hay un sector separado por TRES NIVELES.... y asì... supongo que se hizo todo esos niveles, para ayudar a formar una ciudad... ya que antes solo existìan los costados de los rìos. Poco a poco se comenzò a ganar terreno, abrièndose hacia las montañas... Chanchamayo se diferencia muchìsimo de las ciudades de la sierra.... principalmente que se ve mucho verdor.... sino revisa el thread desde un inicio. 


papiriqui said:


> la merced, tiene q ser la ciudad "base' para hacer todos los recorridos y tours en la zona, me parece q es la mas grande y con mas servicios.
> la ultima vez, me fui en carro propio a recorrer la region, y decidi pernoctar en Oxapampa. y la verdad cometi un error, la ciudad parecia haber sido bombardeada o estar en guerra...y en la noche q hacias? restaurantes dispersos y cabinas serian tu salvacion.es todo., aunq los paisajes si eran hermosos.
> pero cuando regrese y pase por la Merced, se veia mas bacan ,mas "ciudad" y con atractivos relativamente cerca,fui al mirador, a la casacada del tirol y me lamente no pernoctar ahi, me gusto por la ciudad tenia como 2 niveles en si misma,
> uno al nivel del rio-y carretera q va tarma..y otro nivel mas alto en la plaza de armas.
> es un viaje q vale la pena , a solo 8 horitas de lima, y has espacio en tu maletera para traer harta fruta barata y fresca de la zona. tengo unas fotos q me gustaria compartir
> 
> cuando vuelva la peru, me gustaria ir aqui..pero no se si lo mas recomendable es alquilar carro o ir en bus,pues tambien iria en compañia.


Si vas en carro propio, lo bueno es que puedes ir a cualquier lugar... hay muchìsimo por conocer, asì no andas cambiando de carro a cada rato... mientras se queden en un lugar un tiempo, pueden movilizarse en mototaxi dentro de La Merced.... luego pueden andar en auto por cualquier lado... San Ramòn, Villa Perenè, Pichanaki, conocer varias comunidades Nativas, hay para hacer deportes de aventura y un sinfìn de cosas... comer por todos lados... la comida es barata... asì es mejor andar en carro propio. Hay muchos lugares que no SON CONOCIDOS TURÌSTICAMENTE, osea no es la clàsica RUTA TURÌSTICA. Pero para mì y para muchos, fueron MIL VECES MÀS CHEVRES Y EMOCIONANTES VISITAR ESOS LUGARES, que los clàsicos lugares... fui a Catarata de La Borgoña, una hora y media de caminata... pero la caminata ya es emocionante, es una travesìa bravaza.... y las cataratas que vas encontrando en el caminando. Las panoràmicas y todo... son chevres... Kimo...otro lugar , al inicio del thread puse un especial de las fotos de KIMO... lindo lugar y poco conocido. Pichanaki Playa... hermoso.... con mucha arena... una gran extensiòn de arena y con un lugar lleno de restaurantes de comidas tìpicas.... es lindo... hacen paseos en botes ahì mismo. Y hay mucho màs...cuando tengas pensando venir a Chanchamayo, me dices asì yo te hago muchas recomendaciones, obvio que no te acompañarè... simplemente te doy unos consejos para conocer nuevos lugares.


----------



## loganmsc

mira chanchamayo,lo de Koika es un apoyo del gobierno koreano a los hospitales...lo hizo con el 2 de mayo en lima con su area de uci y quirofanos.
y haber dime.....ya con tu hospital construido...de donde crees q vendran los medicos,enfermeras,etc para trabajar ahi?.....o me dices de donde vienen la mayoria de profesores q hay en los colegios de chanchamayo?.....
el asfaltado,arreglo de calles y demas lo hacen los municipios...bajo tu pretexto ni pichanaki,ni satipo hubieran asfaltado sus calles....culpa de tus alcaldes q no hacen gestion.

y por ultimo,yo digo q pichanaki puede llegar a ser provincia porque el mismo sangani q pertenece a perene hace toda su vida en pichanaki ya q solo tiene q cruzar el puente para llegar ahi,en cambio ir hasta santa ana o la merced les toma mas de media hora.


----------



## Chanchamayo

loganmsc said:


> mira chanchamayo,lo de Koika es un apoyo del gobierno koreano a los hospitales...lo hizo con el 2 de mayo en lima con su area de uci y quirofanos.
> y haber dime.....ya con tu hospital construido...de donde crees q vendran los medicos,enfermeras,etc para trabajar ahi?.....o me dices de donde vienen la mayoria de profesores q hay en los colegios de chanchamayo?.....
> el asfaltado,arreglo de calles y demas lo hacen los municipios...bajo tu pretexto ni pichanaki,ni satipo hubieran asfaltado sus calles....culpa de tus alcaldes q no hacen gestion.
> 
> y por ultimo,yo digo q pichanaki puede llegar a ser provincia porque el mismo sangani q pertenece a perene hace toda su vida en pichanaki ya q solo tiene q cruzar el puente para llegar ahi,en cambio ir hasta santa ana o la merced les toma mas de media hora.


No hacen la gestiòn, ELLOS DARÀN TODO EL DINERO Y LO CONSTRUIRÀN...
y si no sabes leer, puse: La Gobierno Regional solo se encargarà de contratar al personal que trabajarà en ese HOSPITAL cuando se termine... 
Y no es pretexto... por no hacer gestiòn...
NO ES NUEVO QUE NUNCA HAGAN NADA LOS DEL GOBIERNO REGIONAL...
Siempre se han preocupado màs por las provincias de la sierra... Tanto asì que AHORA EL ACTUAL PRESIDENTE REGIONAL QUIERE HACER UN AEROPUERTO INTERNACIONAL EN HUANCAYO CUANDO PUEDE MODERNIZARSE EL DE JAUJA...
Y Pichanaki PERTENECE A CHANCHAMAYO...por lo tanto las calles hechas ahì ,asì como muchas calles hechas en Perenè o Chanchamayo(el distrito). Fueron hechas por el gobierno central en cojunto con laprovincia de Chanchamayo, SOLO TIENES QUE VER LOS CARTELES CUANDO SE ESTÀN CONSTRUYENDO LAS OBRAS....
Yo vivì 14 años en Chanchamayo y soy de ahì... tengo PRIMOS QUE SON DE PICHANAKI... nacì en Santa Ana(Perenè)y ahora mi familia se mudò a La Merced(Chanchamayo).

Asì Sangani haga toda su vida en Pichanaki...sigue perteneciendo a Perenè. 
La diferencia que hizo KOIKA con el hospital Dos De Mayo,es que ayudò en algunas àreas...EN Chanchamayo construirà absolutamente TODO EL HOSPITAL...


----------



## loganmsc

mira man...yo he trabajado varios años en toda la selva central..y uno de los pocos q tiene esa actitud eres tu porque la gente de chanchamyo siempre es amable.(mira mis fotos anteriores y veras q me gustan las ciudades de selva central)
y si no tienes las calles asfaltadas....eso es asunto del municipio..o me vas a decir q en satipo el asfalto lo hicieron por magia.
lo del gobierno regional y su aeropuerto es tema aparte .....y si se necesita uno en huancayo por el desarrollo q tiene la ciudad actualmente.

No hay q pecar de radical..tienes q ser mas objetivo,obvio q algunas veces se tienen q destinar mas recursos a la capital de la region porque es la q mas poblacion necesita y mas problemas tiene...cada uno en proporcion de sus necesidades.y todas las ciudades de la region nos necesitamos unas a otras.


----------



## rasogu

Demasiado provincialista, Chanchamayo se hizo por producto de varias migraciones nacionales y extranjera entre ellos la serrana de Junin, Ayacucho y Huancavelica. Muchos de los hoy chanchamayinos tienen parientes tarmeños, huancainos, ayacuchanos. No sé de donde viene ese resentimiento. 

Si bien siendo un poco criticos, Huancayo concentra bastante poder y economia en Junin, es por su población y tamaño. Chanchamayo es una provincia joven a comparación de Huancayo. Además por ser capital de departamento es asi. 

Ahora le pregunto al forista, que obra de gran envergadura han hecho los presidentes regionales en Huancayo y no en Chanchamayo. Huancayo esta igual de abandonado en obras publicas. En la sierra fuera de Huancayo peor, ¿acaso Tarma, Yauli o Jauja han tenido alguna obra de gran impacto?


----------



## Chanchamayo

Justo iba a recalcar algo... No sé cómo Huancayo no está mejor de lo que está... CON TANTO DINERO QUE SE HA DESVÍADO DEL PRESUPUESTO QUE LE PERTENECÍA A CHANCHAMAYO... Eso nomás...


----------



## loganmsc

Chanchamayo said:


> Justo iba a recalcar algo... No sé cómo Huancayo no está mejor de lo que está... CON TANTO DINERO QUE SE HA DESVÍADO DEL PRESUPUESTO QUE LE PERTENECÍA A CHANCHAMAYO... Eso nomás...


y sigues con lo mismo....:bash:...


----------



## loganmsc

y para completar...Huancayo crece mas por la inversion privada local y de inversionistas externos que por inversion publica estatal,crece mas que otras ciudades de la región,ademas de ser la CAPITAL DE LA REGION JUNIN y todo lo q eso conlleva...o crees q las inmobiliarias hacen edificios con el "supuesto" dinero de chanchamayo.


----------



## alcomicoc

probablemente se refiere al gasto público comparativo entre ambas provincias. lógico que hyo tiene más presupuesto, es por la cantidad de población y la parte administrativa, pero no es suficiente para la ciudad

pienso que la selva central va en buen camino, los mellizos del perené juntos ya tienen mas movimiento que tingo maría.

y satipo es la ciudad que más crece en la región, incluso más que hyo.


----------



## loganmsc

alcomicoc said:


> probablemente se refiere al gasto público comparativo entre ambas provincias. lógico que hyo tiene más presupuesto, es por la cantidad de población y la parte administrativa, pero no es suficiente para la ciudad
> 
> pienso que la selva central va en buen camino, los mellizos del perené juntos ya tienen mas movimiento que tingo maría.
> 
> y satipo es la ciudad que más crece en la región, incluso más que hyo.


cierto Satipo crece cada dia mas....y no se quejan tanto como chanchamayo


----------



## Chanchamayo

loganmsc said:


> cierto Satipo crece cada dia mas....y no se quejan tanto como chanchamayo


Jajajaja... con las 10 calles asfaltadas que tiene Satipo... :lol:


----------



## Cr_Wills

Que bonito pueblo Chanchamayo.


----------



## loganmsc

Chanchamayo said:


> Jajajaja... con las 10 calles asfaltadas que tiene Satipo... :lol:


se ve q no conoces Satipo,ademas no te piques tanto,total uds van por ahi:lol:


----------



## Chanchamayo

loganmsc said:


> se ve q no conoces Satipo,ademas no te piques tanto,total uds van por ahi:lol:


Huancayo va por ahí. Todo lleno de tierra... Te lo digo por que conozco Satipo y Huancayo.

Chanchamayo tiene más calles asfaltadas que las dos anteriores juntas...


----------



## loganmsc

Chanchamayo said:


> Huancayo va por ahí. Todo lleno de tierra... Te lo digo por que conozco Satipo y Huancayo.
> 
> Chanchamayo tiene más calles asfaltadas que las dos anteriores juntas...


jaja ya te he dicho...HUANCAYO ES LA CAPITAL DE LA REGION JUNIN y por ello tiene necesidades propias de esa categoria,Uds como son SOLO UNA PROVINCIA MAS DE JUNIN no pueden compararse en desarrollo con la capital regional.

PD....Es chevere conocer la selva central...pero en todo sitio siempre hay gente ........


----------



## Irenko

Alguien me podría decir que atractivos turísticos puedo encontrar en Chanchamayo y en qué época se podría viajar????...a ver si me desestreso un poco de la rutina capitalina....


----------



## alcomicoc

Centro cívico de la merced


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Irenko said:


> Alguien me podría decir que atractivos turísticos puedo encontrar en Chanchamayo y en qué época se podría viajar????...a ver si me desestreso un poco de la rutina capitalina....


No revivir temas tan antiguos.

En los threads de ciudades encontrarás información visual y puedes enviar un pm a alguno de los foritas de esa ciudad.

Este tema se cierra.


----------

